# Raw pork preparation



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

So I bought ground pork for Link. Almost immediately afterwords I looked it up and saw that we shouldn't trust raw pork, unlike other meats, and should cook it for the dog. 
Thoughts? And if I should cook it, can I just pan-fry and freeze?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed raw pork all the time....if you are in the US it should be safe. Some dogs get gassy on pork though, so try a small amount if you've never fed it. My dogs do fine w/ it.


----------



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm in Canada, but the warning was mainly for US pork. I didn't check the date, it may have been referring to a pork scare from the specific time period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

There's no problem ... I'm in Canada too! BUT, your dog might have an issue with it. 

My last dog loved pork, but Kyleigh just pukes it right back up (too rich I guess) ... no matter how little I give her. 

If your dog likes it, then feed it!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Some of us more 'mature' members remember when we were younger the dire warnings of always always ALWAYS cook pork fully because of the risk of Trichinosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

Animals got infected by eating other animals, and pork feed used to contain animal remains. But to reduce and eliminate that risk, regulations for raising meat animals have changed, and animal remains are no longer allowed in pig feed, and so the risk of being infected by eating raw or undercooked pork is negligeable. Freezing will also kill trichonosis:
Pork & Trichinosis

I have been feeding raw pork to my dogs without any issues for the last few years. They do not have any issues with it being too rich. I was reading somewhere a while ago that of the commonly consumed meats (chicken, turkey, beef, pork), pork had the best nutritional profile. 

So as everything else, decide for yourself what your comfort level for feeding pork is. I know for myself, I would not be comfortable feeding meat from wild scavenger animals, like bear and raccoon, for example (someone here posted once that they collected road-kill raccoon to feed their dog - well, we don't have raccoons here this far North, but still wouldn't do it). And people I know who go hunting give me the moose and deer carcasses they get, but I won't take bear remains, for example. 

Overall, pork raised for human consumption in North America should be safe.


----------



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

He has had pork before, liked it and didn't get sick. What I'd read had suggested to cook it or freeze it for 3 weeks. 
If its not a known issue for you guys Ill give it to him. Im not overly cautious in what i give him, i just like to understand how it'll effect him. When it comes to raw feeding, I understand there's differing opinions, but I still like to research everything I feed him. Everything he gets is weighed and carefully balanced until I get more comfortable with it.


----------

